# Issues with yongnuo yn-622c flash triggers?



## gshocked (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi all,

I just wanted to ask if anyone has these Youngnu yn-622c flash triggers for a canon system and how have you found them?

I also have some big issues on a shoot it had yesterday using these triggers. There was one transmitter on my camera the other one attached to the flash. I had the flash off camera and set on manual mode but as soon I pressed the shutter button my flash (Canon 580ex II) reverted back to E-TTL?

I desperately tried everything I could on location to fix the issue - various powering off sequences - all off, then camera on followed by triggers then flash unit, then even tried the test button. In the end I had to have it on eTTL and I'm just hoping the shot is useable when I check it later today. In the end when I got home the [email protected]&@kn thing worked...?

Before jumps on me and I ask for opinions; yes I know it's a cheap trigger and I'm now looking into more reliable options....although for the price it's alright and all of my other test before this shoot the manual mode worked fine. I also had Youngnuo rf622 manual triggers, which have worked a seamlessly (which is stupidly left at home).

Has anyone experienced this issue? If so how did you fix it?

Thanks all,


----------



## ninjapeps (Jan 11, 2014)

How did you change the flash settings? Through the flash or through the camera menu? The only times I've had issues with mine were when the batteries were dying.


----------



## gshocked (Jan 12, 2014)

I was changing it on the flash menu. I tried this a few times but as soon as I pressed the shutter button it would go back to ettl mode?


----------



## ninjapeps (Jan 13, 2014)

Through the camera's flash menu? Because whenever I've tried changing settings through the flash, hitting the shutter button changes it back to whatever settings were entered in the camera's menu.


----------



## friedrice1212 (Jan 13, 2014)

There is no fix for this. It is made this way. Since the 622C relays all information coming from the hotshoe, it relays the commands given by the camera also. If you want to adjust your settings, go to the external flash function settings menu item under one of the yellow tabs (I forgot which one). Through there, you can change the firing mode (M, E-TTL, Multi, ...), power, zoom angle, everything. (The only thing is that the zoom range is limited to 24-105mm, and when using a 600-EX-RT, you cannot take advantage of its entire zoom range. But you have a 580 so it isn't a real problem).

EDIT: (additional info) Every time you change something on the flash and then press the shutter button, the camera sends the signal with the info it gets form the menus to the flash and tells it to override, hence why changing things on the flash is pointless.

I find this more convenient than changing the settings ont he flash itself, as I don't have to move. Everything is controlled from the camera. And you can control multiple flashes too, if you have more triggers.

I use a 5D Mark II, but it should not matter, as it works with basically all modern EOS cameras.

Hope it helps!


----------



## gshocked (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi, 

I just checked this and I don't see the manual flash mode in the camera flash settings on the camera. The only time this comes us is when I have the 580ex II attached on the camera.

The set up I had on the weekend was I had the flash off camera. Then I had a transmitter on my 5d mk III body and other transmitter on the flash.

Thanks for your feedback. Please post if you know anymore info.


----------



## ninjapeps (Jan 13, 2014)

gshocked said:


> The set up I had on the weekend was I had the flash off camera. Then I had a transmitter on my 5d mk III body and other transmitter on the flash.


There has to be something wrong with your transceivers. That's how I always use them and things work just fine. I'm also using a 5Dmk3 and 580ex2. The only times I can't access the camera's flash menu are when I forget to turn something on.


----------



## gshocked (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi Ninjapeps,

All fixed... Working fine now.

I guess if all else fails read the manual and you will eventually find the *Factory Reset* buttons.

Holding down the CH.SET plus GP.SET at the same time until the LED indicators blink 3 times red-green alternatively then turn a continues red colour. This will then means the triggers have reset to factory settings. (Translated from manual)

Thanks all,


----------



## Methodical (Jan 21, 2014)

A suggestion. I don't use the YN triggers, but I always set the flash control as part of "MY Menu" that way I can quickly get to those settings to make changes without having to go through all the menus searching for it.


----------



## gshocked (Jan 21, 2014)

Methodical said:


> A suggestion. I don't use the YN triggers, but I always set the flash control as part of "MY Menu" that way I can quickly get to those settings to make changes without having to go through all the menus searching for it.



Thanks


----------



## gshocked (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi All,

I found this PDF:

http://www.diyphotographystuff.info/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/The-Other-YN622C-User-Guide.pdf


----------



## LordOfChaos (Aug 5, 2014)

Hello guys.

Actually the "problem" is not a real problem.
If you can't change the Flash mode from ETTL to Manual mode in the camera Flash Menus, do this:
Turn on the camera, the transmitter, the receiver and the flash. Then press for about 3 seconds the CH SET Button on the Transmitter (the one on the hot shoe of the camera). That changes the mode of the flash and you will be able to control it using the camera menu.

Hope that Helps,
Francisco


----------



## Arthur_Nunes (Aug 22, 2014)

there's a mode called Mix Control Mode on YN622c

quote from user manual:

"By default, the 622 is in Remote Control. Change by holding down the [CH SET] button until the channel indicator winks 3 times. Repeat to cancel Mix mode."

so: 

"Flash settings take priority. Set settings manually on each flash"


----------



## Arthur_Nunes (Aug 22, 2014)

with the arrive of 622C-TX I could say YN has built a near perfect wireless system with an unbeatabe price.

not to say I've never had any issue, when I had just a couple of 622C, they once got crazy and stopped firing when I had to use duracell alkanines on them.

Had to shut'em down for a while and then got some shots before they stop again. I guess there was some voltage/current issues because I always use Ni-Mh batteries and never missed a shot.

obs: the duracells could fire my YN568EXII on full power perfectly with no delayed reclycling so definitely something messes up using some alkalines on 622C


----------



## Dwayn (Dec 1, 2014)

@LordOfChaos and @Arthur_Nunes - I could f***ing kiss you! You just made my week! 

I had the same problem as @gshocked (I'm not even sure if you can tag people on here? ??? )
But where everyone was saying about changing the setting in camera, I couldn't. I have the original 5D which doesn't have those options. Nevertheless, I held down the Channel button like instructed and all seems to be fixed ;D 

I've just ordered the Yongnuo YN560-TX which I plan on using with 2x YN-560III as well as 2x 568EX (I & II) on an YN-622C each, with an YN-622C-TX as the middle man between them and the 560-TX (for a fully manual set up). Lets hope it all works as planned.

Cheers again guys.


----------



## Arthur_Nunes (Dec 18, 2014)

I would not involve 560 in a set wich already has 568 and 622.

you should have gotten another 568 or pixel mago or shanny speedlight with a 622 for each one to shoot along with your 568 pair.

reason? HSS. Its killer.

560 wont do it.


----------



## Chrisburger72 (Jan 29, 2015)

@Arthur_Nunes
Thank you SO much!!!! Somehow my set of 4 had 2 of the transceivers in mixed mode and two not. It kept overriding my settings on the flash and wouldn't allow me to control the OCF from the Menu on my 6D. This is a LIFE SAVER!!!!

The best part of this is that I can set two flashes on light stands at a constant 1/16 and then have other ones on my camera in ETTL which will adjust for how far away I am at a reception/party. I am so psyched!

Thanks again!

Chris


----------



## schulein (Feb 24, 2015)

Here's another thanks and a bump for this thread! My 1D3 with hotshoe'd YN-622C connected to a remote 580 EX II on a YN-622C was stuck in E-TTL II. The GP Set / CH Set 3 second hold on the transceivers gave me all the options to select on the camera flash menu. Thanks!


----------



## Steve Pants (Oct 15, 2015)

Try this. It's the instructions to do a factory reset on the unit which has been an issue.

Hold down channel set and GP set until the state indicators alternately bilnk red and green quickly.

Good luck!


----------



## Steve Pants (Oct 15, 2015)

Also, I had luck with this...

If you have a 622c controller, if you MANUALLY adjust the power up or down on each channel, it seems to get the flashes to revert BACK to the MANUAL setting. But it has, at times, been finicky and sometimes this works for the whole shoot and sometimes the triggers revert BACK to TTL for now apparent damn reason.

I have just kept the 622c controller in my pocket and done the manual fix when needed. But it IS FRUSTRATING.

Hopefully the factory reset willl solve your issue.

And apparently the 622cII released in August 2015 SUPPOSEDLY address the problems AND give the user the ability to upload new firmware to fix bugs. I don't know, but that's the story.

Good luck!


----------



## abedj (May 20, 2016)

I just got mine and on ETTL everything works fine. But in Manual mode the flash fires every other shutter release. I have not figured this out yet.


----------



## GammyKnee (Oct 17, 2016)

Arthur_Nunes said:


> not to say I've never had any issue, when I had just a couple of 622C, they once got crazy and stopped firing when I had to use duracell alkanines on them.
> 
> Had to shut'em down for a while and then got some shots before they stop again. I guess there was some voltage/current issues because I always use Ni-Mh batteries and never missed a shot.
> 
> obs: the duracells could fire my YN568EXII on full power perfectly with no delayed reclycling so definitely something messes up using some alkalines on 622C



I know this is an old thread, but I just want to say a huge thanks Arthur Nunes for posting this observation!

I was tearing my hair out (which isn't easy, 'cos I'm mostly bald with a very short haircut) over a maddening inconsistency with my YN-622C II transceivers (yes, mark IIs) and my one remaining Canon 430 EXII. It would randomly completely ruin an ETTL shot either by nuking it or by missing sync even with a nice low shutter speed. 

After finding this post I swapped the good quality alkalines I had in both YN-622Cs for (partially deplected!) Nimh rechargeables and bingo! Suddenly each shot was correctly exposed and synched.


----------



## Besisika (Oct 18, 2016)

GammyKnee said:


> After finding this post I swapped the good quality alkalines I had in both YN-622Cs for (partially deplected!) Nimh rechargeables and bingo! Suddenly each shot was correctly exposed and synched.


+1
I have had issues with my 622C but changing batteries fixed those. Have always well charged batteries on the transceivers. 
Another issue I had was the pc sync with strobes; it loosens up after few shots. I just glued it up and no problem any longer.


----------



## ninjapeps (Oct 19, 2016)

GammyKnee said:


> After finding this post I swapped the good quality alkalines I had in both YN-622Cs for (partially deplected!) Nimh rechargeables and bingo! Suddenly each shot was correctly exposed and synched.


What batteries are you using? My 622Cs won't even turn on when I use Eneloops.


----------



## GammyKnee (Oct 19, 2016)

ninjapeps said:


> What batteries are you using? My 622Cs won't even turn on when I use Eneloops.



I've got a mix of NIMH rechargables: Energizers, Duracells, and Amazon Basics, but they're all 1.2v Ni-Mh 2400mAh, and all the low self-discharge type. They all seem to work fine with my transceivers, but I've tried two brands of disposable alkalines (Duracells & superstore's own) and both cause inconsistent output and sync problems. The cheap superstore brand exhibits the problem more often though, as in 2-3 shots out of every 5.

It's really odd because my Yongnuo 560-TX works perfectly with any brand / type of AA I've put in it. Admittedly it has a less demanding job than the 622Cs, but still..


----------



## Besisika (Oct 19, 2016)

ninjapeps said:


> GammyKnee said:
> 
> 
> > After finding this post I swapped the good quality alkalines I had in both YN-622Cs for (partially deplected!) Nimh rechargeables and bingo! Suddenly each shot was correctly exposed and synched.
> ...



I am using eneloops as well. No problem what so ever, just need to charge them every time before any shoot.
I have been using them for almost 2-3 years now.

https://www.amazon.ca/Panasonic-BK3MCCA8BA-Pre-Charged-Rechargeable-Batteries/dp/B00JHKSN5I/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1476879511&sr=8-2&keywords=eneloop


----------

